# War Closed Beta



## Marishiten (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Liebe War Community
Ich habe eine Frage ich habe mir gerade eben einen Warhammer acc erstellt und wollte fragen wie ich jetzt bei der beta mit machen kann. Ich habe bei der Frage möchten sie bei der beta mitmachen ein hacken reingemacht was muss ich machen ^^
Kann mir bitte einer helfen ^^


----------



## teroa (10. Januar 2008)

nix kannste machen,,nur warten bis du mal glück hast ne einladung zu bekommen.
die beta anmeldung ist noch lange keine garantie das du auch nen key bekommst .


----------



## Verce (10. Januar 2008)

du musst einfach wie alle anderen 580.000 anderen beten und warten xD
du kannst wahlweise noch an so kleinen gewinnspielen aus dem newsletter teilnehmen und so, erhöht deine chance auf nen key aber auch nur minimal.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (12. Januar 2008)

Habe da noch eine Frage und wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist einen War Beta Acc einem Spieler azukaufen? Wenn ja, ist dies erlaubt?

Mfg Terriom


----------



## Talmir (12. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Habe da noch eine Frage und wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist einen War Beta Acc einem Spieler azukaufen? Wenn ja, ist dies erlaubt?
> 
> Mfg Terriom




knapp und klar gesagt:

NEIN ist verboten

mfg


----------



## Torrance (12. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Habe da noch eine Frage und wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist einen War Beta Acc einem Spieler azukaufen? Wenn ja, ist dies erlaubt?
> 
> Mfg Terriom



Nein das ist nicht erlaubt. Sollte Mythic das rausfinden (was schnell passiert), wird dieser Account gelöscht.


----------



## -Haihappen- (13. Januar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Habe da noch eine Frage und wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist einen War Beta Acc einem Spieler abzukaufen? Wenn ja, ist dies erlaubt?
> 
> Mfg Terriom


Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorpostern anschließen: Es ist nicht erlaubt.

Mach dir nichts draus - ich warte auch schon seit Ewigkeiten. Habe bei unheimlich vielen Gewinnspielen teilgenommen - und auch gewonnen.. nur leider nie einen Beta-Key *zum Kleiderschrank schiel*. Ich kenne Leute die haben mit schlechteren PCs welche bekommen - ist wohl eher Schicksal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht gibt es ja bald neue "Beta-Key-Wellen" - viel Glück allemal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (13. Januar 2008)

das hat mich eh stutzig gemacht, das statement vonwegen sie würden vorrangig leute mit einem bestimmten system einladen.

besonders gut? besonders hart an der grenze? wie darf man sich das vorstellen


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> das hat mich eh stutzig gemacht, das statement vonwegen sie würden vorrangig leute mit einem bestimmten system einladen.
> 
> besonders gut? besonders hart an der grenze? wie darf man sich das vorstellen




Das kann man sich nicht vorstellen ... ich denke möglichst bunt gemischt von allem etwas damit gleich von Anfang an kritische Fehler die auf Hardwaredifferenzen zurückzuführen sind ausgemertzt werden können. Dazu wird man jedoch sicher keine Infos finden und auch kein Statement bekommen da sonst jeder anfangen würde sein Systemprofil der Beta-Anmeldung zu ändern was nicht Sinn der Sache wäre.


----------



## -Haihappen- (13. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> das hat mich eh stutzig gemacht, das statement vonwegen sie würden vorrangig leute mit einem bestimmten system einladen.
> 
> besonders gut? besonders hart an der grenze? wie darf man sich das vorstellen


Ich kann mir vorstellen das sie Leute mit weniger guten Systemen rein nehmen um zu testen, wie das Spiel so läuft - dürften aber nicht allzu viele sein. Bei 560.000 Anmeldungen haben sie halt ne riesige Auswahl. (leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich ein Zitat von Stevinho aus seinem Blog einbringen: "Ich habe mitterweile fünf Betakeys angeboten bekommen, weil keine Sau das Ding mehr spielen will."


----------



## Verce (13. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich ein Zitat von Stevinho aus seinem Blog einbringen: "Ich habe mitterweile fünf Betakeys angeboten bekommen, weil keine Sau das Ding mehr spielen will."


HAHAHAHA JA der satz ist echt geil !!!!!!!!!!!! xD

keiner will die beta spieln..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir scheinen die einzigen zu sein die keinen key haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (13. Januar 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß er mit den 5 Beta-Accounts eh nichts hätte anfangen können, weil sie, sofern ich richtig informiert sind, nicht übertragbar sind.

Naja, der ganze Blog, wurde ja auch schon mehrfach im entsprechendem Topic gesagt, ist einfach nur lächerlich und ohne wirklich gute Argumentation.

Einfach nur "Wow ist geil, der Rest ist Müll"

......


----------



## Rungor (26. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte da auch eine Frage und zwar... wie kommt der betakey zu einem ... bekommt man eine Spiele CD mit Betakey per Post oder bekommt man den Betakey per E-Mail und muss dann das Spiel downloaden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (26. Januar 2008)

wurde öfters schon gesagt, mit email und da steht alles drinn was man braucht


----------



## punkk (26. Januar 2008)

Moin,

also ich finde es schade das so wenig leute einen key bekommen. 

*edit* habe in der NDA nachgelesen ^^ *edit*

wünsche euch viel glück das ihr die beta zocken könnt =)


----------



## wildshadow (26. Januar 2008)

@ punkk: hast bissi viel ausgeplaudert 
aber ich hoff das daumen drücken hilft mir nen Beta-Key zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (26. Januar 2008)

ach vll übersehen die das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midknight (26. Januar 2008)

Ach dieser ganze NDA Quatsch ist doch inzwischen sowieso viel zu übertrieben. Es handelt sich hier um Standart-Unterhaltungssoftware, nicht um die Raketencodes der USA. Was passiert schon großartig wenn man kurz seine Erfahrung schildert? Vom Blitz getroffen oder an die Wand gestellt wird man ja kaum. ^^


----------



## Feinkost (26. Januar 2008)

lebenslanger WAR verbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne quatsch höstens acc sperren aber so schlimm is das ja in dem fall nicht ka


----------



## Masarius (26. Januar 2008)

Ich würd mich schon ärgern ^^ , wenn ich nur dran denke die Möglichkeit hätte War zu zocken wuhuu ^^. Überhaupt aktiv mitzuwirken an der Entwicklung, nämlich durch Feedback ist doch ne Feine Sache. Stört mich nicht wirklich die Sache mit der NDA.
Naja ich denke eine Gefahr ist das Ideen übernommen werden könnten, wenn die Tester zuviel auspldaudern, will ja vermieden werden und ist auch ok denke ich.
Ist ja nicht so das andere Spielehersteller kein Internet haben.


----------



## Rungor (26. Januar 2008)

Feinkost schrieb:


> wurde öfters schon gesagt, mit email und da steht alles drinn was man braucht


achso ..^^ wusste nicht das dass schon öfters gesagt wurde...danke trotzdem^^(und ja ich war zu faul mir bei der suchfunktion tausende posts durch zu lesen)


----------



## Grimtom (26. Januar 2008)

das man in der Beta ist, darf man sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildshadow (26. Januar 2008)

Vllt bekomm ich ja dann den Beta-Key von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann ist endlich War-Time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für die frage "warum"--> ist ja offensichtlich das ich die NDA nie verletzen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vote 4 me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Efgrib (26. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Ach dieser ganze NDA Quatsch ist doch inzwischen sowieso viel zu übertrieben. Es handelt sich hier um Standart-Unterhaltungssoftware, nicht um die Raketencodes der USA. Was passiert schon großartig wenn man kurz seine Erfahrung schildert? Vom Blitz getroffen oder an die Wand gestellt wird man ja kaum. ^^




1. ausschluss aus der beta 
und 2. drohen in der tat rechtliche konsequenzen, mythic könnte gegen dich klagen, was durchaus eine hohe geldstrafe mit sich bringen kann!


----------



## wildshadow (26. Januar 2008)

cool da kann ich ja nur sagen:
"DER BETA KEY IST MEIN MUHAHAHA!!!11" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne wird schon nix passiern....bei guter kritik sicher nichts
und wenn sies doch tun geh zur zeitung
ich seh schon die schlagzeilen....
"Mythik verklagt beta-tester die ihr spiel toll finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## !Jo (26. Januar 2008)

so weit würde es dann wohl auch net kommen, aber alleine seinen Beta Zugang zu verlieren find ich schon mega schlimm und dabei hab ich net mal einen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (27. Januar 2008)

Ihr müsst es doch nicht provozieren.

Ich habe mal ein bisschen was bei punkk rauseditiert - zwingt mich bitte nicht es noch einmal zu tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die werden sich schon etwas bei der NDA (die ihr hoffentlich nachträglich gelesen habt) gedacht haben.


----------



## Xhudson (27. Januar 2008)

Ich bin ja Positiv überrascht^^
in diesem Fred hier werden alle fragen ruhig und sachlich beantwortet,
keine spams(bis auf meinen jetzt^^) und keine Flames !
macht weiter so!
wollte euch nur mal Loben^^


----------



## edelsniper (27. Januar 2008)

Masarius schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das andere Spielehersteller kein Internet haben.


und ja auch nicht so, dass es anderen spielerherstellen nicht erlaubt ist, sich für die beta anzumelden. wenn ich der chef einer konkurenzfirma wäre, dann würde ich meinen mitarbeiten befehlen sich alle für war-beta anzumelden...und wenn ein mitarbeiter der konkurenz einen beta invite bekommt, dann wird der bestimmt alles ausplaudern...nur halt nicht öffentlich, versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg edel


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2008)

Naja diese Art der "Spionage" kann man nie ganz ausschließen, aber wozu auch ... Konkurrenz belebt schließlich das Geschäft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punkk (28. Januar 2008)

mhh sry habe ich wohl zu viel gesagt ^^ habe meinen post nda gerecht bearbeitet ^^


----------



## Feinkost (28. Januar 2008)

punkk schrieb:


> mhh sry habe ich wohl zu viel gesagt ^^ habe meinen post nda gerecht bearbeitet ^^


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aladan (28. Januar 2008)

Bisher kommts mir eher so vor als würde es nicht genug Server für die bereits eingeladenen Spieler geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (29. Januar 2008)

Hm... wurd nicht mal gesagt dass diejenigen, die schon an der Beta teilgenommen und aktiv getestet haben, automatisch wieder eingeladen werden, wenn die Beta nach der Pause wieder startet?


----------



## punkk (29. Januar 2008)

wie meinst das mit beta pause ? wenn es in die open beta geht `?


----------



## Melrakal (29. Januar 2008)

Nein ich meine, dass gesagt wurde, dass die Betatester, die vor dem Ende der Betaphase - die Anfang Dezember endete - schon getestet haben, automatisch wieder eingeladen werden. Hab da nur bis heut nix von gesehn ^^

PS: Hm... grad mal probiert, Login funzt noch, schein wohl nur keine Mail bekommen zu haben (soferns eine gab).


----------



## Golgoroth67 (29. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA JA der satz ist echt geil !!!!!!!!!!!! xD
> 
> keiner will die beta spieln..
> 
> ...



Klar behaupten kann jeder, aber HAT er auch die Beta gespielt oder hat er vielleicht einen Key gekauft und ist von Mythic geblockt worden. Vielleicht hat ja einfach nur einen Hals...

Und was Ihr hier vom Stapel lasst, von wegen wer für eine Beta bevorzugt wird und wer nicht. Glaubt Ihr wirklich die haben Zeit sich über 600 000 Anträge einzeln durchzulesen um feststellen, wer dann in die Beta kommt oder nicht? Das wird vielleicht am Anfang so gemacht, aber in späteren Betaphasen und in solch einer befindet sich WAR ja inzwischen, wird so was u.a. ausgelost. Ergo hat fast jeder eine Chance noch seinen Key zu bekommen und vor allem SELBST zu entscheiden ob er das Game mag oder nicht.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (29. Januar 2008)

Hmmmm wann kommt denn WAR nun endlich raus?


----------



## Cwn (29. Januar 2008)

Ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber DAoC Beta fing in Oktober 2000 an und endete mit dem Release Oktober 2001, und so ähnlich wird es auch mit W.A.R. geschehen. Mein Tipp: November/Dezember 2008. Dafür aber lohnt sich das Warten.


----------



## Feinkost (29. Januar 2008)

n ganzen sommer rl neeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiin xD ne spass ich wart gern auch wenn ich kein plan hab was ich spielen soll, aus langeweile wieder mit wow angefangen aber nur 29er pvp (main)


----------



## -Haihappen- (29. Januar 2008)

Alle Spieler die vor der Beta-Pause drin waren sind auch jetzt wieder drin.. so klang es jedenfalls - es wäre außerdem logisch.. aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich ja noch nicht sprechen.. (F5-Smashing im Posteingang ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



> Hmmmm wann kommt denn WAR nun endlich raus?


Aktuell: 2. Quartal 2008


----------



## zirus_bubbles (30. Januar 2008)

Alle sagen das es ca. 560.000 anmeldung für die Beta gtaba ber weiß denn wer wie viele beta key´s???? gibts da ne feste zahl oder wird das von ea so pie mal dauemn entschieden?????


----------



## LoD_Bari (30. Januar 2008)

zirus_bubbles schrieb:


> Alle sagen das es ca. 560.000 anmeldung für die Beta gtaba ber weiß denn wer wie viele beta key´s???? gibts da ne feste zahl oder wird das von ea so pie mal dauemn entschieden?????



Das kommt halt immer darauf an, wieviele Leute aktiv in der Beta mitspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn 5000 eingelanden werden und davon vielleicht 100 aktiv spielen (ich sag mal so alle 1 - 2 Tage für 1h oder sowas einloggen) dann werden sie wohl noch mehr einladen, solange bis sie den stand erreicht haben, dass sie genug feedback von den testern bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Ary (11. Februar 2008)

Außerdem kann man erwarten, dass mit der OpenBeta und den damit beginnenden Stresstests riesige Wellen Keys ausgeschüttet werden. Für alle 580 000 wird es zwar nicht reichen aber es muss ja zu ordentlichen Gefechten (~ 100 Spieler) kommen um die Serverbelastung zu testen. Und vielleicht hat man dann ja Glück...


----------



## Crash_hunter (11. Februar 2008)

Open beta? Hab gehört dasse keine open machen. Glaube dasse eher noch mal en paar für die closed ausschütten


----------



## Pente (11. Februar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Open beta? Hab gehört dasse keine open machen. Glaube dasse eher noch mal en paar für die closed ausschütten



Es wird eine Open Beta geben. Zumindest ist das der letzte Stand des Dev-Chats:



> QUESTION: Will there be any kind of Open Beta or Stress test? If so, how do you get into the event?
> [WAR]James: Open Beta to us means a larger test with no NDA, so yes there will be one! As we get closer to such an event we'll provide a variety of ways for folks to get into it. Stay tuned to the Newsletter and Herald for more info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sie genau aussieht und wieviel daran teilnehmen werden steht noch in den Sternen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (11. Februar 2008)

zirus_bubbles schrieb:


> Alle sagen das es ca. 560.000 anmeldung für die Beta gtaba ber weiß denn wer wie viele beta key´s???? gibts da ne feste zahl oder wird das von ea so pie mal dauemn entschieden?????



Die genaue Anzahl der möglichen Beta invites kennt momentan niemand. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das zumindest zum streßtest um die 30k spieler invitet werden um die Server auslastung zu testen. 100%ig sicher bin ich aber auch nicht, leite die zahlen nur von anderen Beta tests ab ^^

Btw, quartal 2 kann leider alles von april bis juni sein ^^
April währ toll, da ha ich geburtstag, wär n schönes geschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derloki (11. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Btw, quartal 2 kann leider alles von april bis juni sein ^^
> April währ toll, da ha ich geburtstag, wär n schönes geschenk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schreib ihnen das mal, vieleicht halten sie sich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem geht da mein zivi zu ende und ich hab erstmal wieder zeit^^


----------



## Sin (11. Februar 2008)

derloki schrieb:


> schreib ihnen das mal, vieleicht halten sie sich dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Immer diese KDVs ^^


----------



## Badumsaen (13. Februar 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> das man in der Beta ist, darf man sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm nö, darf man nicht.


----------



## Pente (13. Februar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> öhm nö, darf man nicht.



Darf man! Es gibt genau 2 Dinge die man nennen darf:



> 1. Die Existenz eines offiziellen Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Beta-Programms.
> 
> 2. Die Tatsache, dass Sie ein Teilnehmer des offiziellen Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Beta-Programms sind.



Alles was darüber hinaus geht fällt unter die NDA und stellt somit einen Bruch dieser dar.


----------



## Grimtom (13. Februar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Darf man! Es gibt genau 2 Dinge die man nennen darf:
> Alles was darüber hinaus geht fällt unter die NDA und stellt somit einen Bruch dieser dar.



doch ... doch ... wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, dass darf man sagen .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du gibst ja damit keine Einzelheiten über den Verlauf der Beta raus.


----------

